# Maryland Meet



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello

Was out the other night and talk to some other MD plowers and talk about have a get together or the next few months. If so email me and we can try to get something together that we all can just meet each other


Thanks


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

sounds good frank,I'am there!


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

I'll go for it. let me know when and where!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I am in as long as some body brings a Blizzard 810 to show.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

If we wait until August, when I get my new one installed, I'll surly bring it with me. Any earlier, and your outta luck.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*MD Get-together*

You can count me in also. Let me know the details.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> I am in as long as some body brings a Blizzard 810 to show.


I am talking to Blizzard about a Dealership down here. Hopefully, by April or May, I should have an 810 on the front of one of my trucks. I'll bring it along. If you like it, I'll hook you up with one. I plan to offer Plowsite Member Discounts.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

love this plow   http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=21316


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

ibelee said:


> I am talking to Blizzard about a Dealership down here. Hopefully, by April or May, I should have an 810 on the front of one of my trucks. I'll bring it along. If you like it, I'll hook you up with one. I plan to offer Plowsite Member Discounts.


Well if you get a dealership let us know. I think SLopez is going to be getting 2-8611 (one truck, one Skidsteer) and maybe switch out his western. I know what ever truck I get, its going to have a blizzard. My buddy wants a 760lt for his F-150. So thats 4 maybe 5 plows right there for you. There is nobody around here for dealer support. It would be nice if you became one.

So where would the party be? I can drive people home since I don't  (not 21 yet)


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

If people dont mind driving to lake anna in va It could be an overnighter a buddy has 2 acres waterfront land with a pavillion.(It would give me another excuse to play with my boat) Just a thought.


----------



## GreatBigTuna (Sep 29, 2003)

Count me in Frank. Let me know when and where.


----------



## italian jeeper (Feb 2, 2005)

i'm down here in fairfax (northern va). we should definatly have a meet and greet


----------

